# Dan Kung thumbpad style slingshot / catapult review



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

A simple review.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Talos,

Excellent review. Looks like nice little shooters at a good price.


----------



## Talos (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you, I will make a shooting clip soon. Loving this thing.


----------

